
Donald Trump risks China rift with call to Taiwan's leader - ilamont
https://www.ft.com/content/fd19907e-b8d4-11e6-961e-a1acd97f622d
======
ilamont
This is a very big deal. China is hypersensitive to any official contact,
military sales, bilateral deals between Taipei and Washington. To give you an
example: In 1996 when Taiwan's former president went to the U.S. to receive an
honorary diploma from his alma mater, China responded by launching missiles
into the Taiwan Strait.

I fear Beijing will do something similar to save face/show strength. It also
sets the stage for China not being able to trust the United States to behave
within established foreign relations norms.

Watch this space.

~~~
tdb7893
My parents lived in China for a couple years so I'm no expert but I did,
through accidental trial and error, figure out what not to do sometimes. To me
this move looks to be deliberately designed to annoy them.

~~~
geezerjay
> To me this move looks to be deliberately designed to annoy them.

...or to send a message that things will be done differently from now on.

